# 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73



## sascha73 (3. Sep. 2010)

Eigentlich bin ich ja ehr wegen meiner 20000ltr Indooranlage bekannt (www.schleicherkoi.de)

aber seit gestern habe ich auch wieder einen Outdoorteich wenn auch nur einen kleinen

denke aber das er uns optisch sehr gelungen ist.


Ist noch nicht ganz fertig einiges an Grünzeug fehlt noch so das einige Pflanzecken 

noch leer sind, Technik wurde auch noch nicht eingebaut kommt aber die Tage.


Fakten:

Volumen 8000ltr, 1 Bodenablauf , 1 Skimmer, Wasserstand  135cm

Technik: 8500er Pumpe, 36 Watt UVC, 2 KW Heizer, Genesis Vließfilter


Hier ein paar Vorabbilder, es folgen weitere wenn alles komplett fertig ist.


----------



## sascha73 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Hier Bilder vom aktuellen Stand der Dinge , wie schon geschrieben fehlt noch einiges an 

Pflanzen und an manchen Stellen der Kies


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

, ich war grad mal auf deiner Site = tole Indooranalge und ausgeklügelte Technik , ein durch Wasserkraft betriebener Vliesfilter 

und deine Outdooranalge ebenfalls gut gelungen, ist sie mit der Innenanlage verbunden so dass sie sporadisch für die Fischies geöffnet werden kann ?


----------



## hoboo34 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

..super gemacht. Gefällt mir.
Was ist dein Plan ? Kommt noch Besatz rein ?

Was für eine Folie hast du da im Einsatz ?


----------



## sascha73 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> , ich war grad mal auf deiner Site = tole Indooranalge und ausgeklügelte Technik , ein durch Wasserkraft betriebener Vliesfilter
> 
> und deine Outdooranalge ebenfalls gut gelungen, ist sie mit der Innenanlage verbunden so dass sie sporadisch für die Fischies geöffnet werden kann ?





Danke für dein Lob ....... teichtechnik ist für mich das gleiche wie Schuhe für Frauen.

eine Verbindung der beiden Anlagen ist nicht machbar .......


----------



## sascha73 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> ..super gemacht. Gefällt mir.
> Was ist dein Plan ? Kommt noch Besatz rein ?
> 
> Was für eine Folie hast du da im Einsatz ?





2010 wird sicher kein besatz mehr reinkommen.......

2011  werden entweder 3-5 von Innen nach Aussen umziehen oder 

ich hohle mir 6-10 richtig gute Tosai und sehe was draus wird.......

hab mir da insgesamt noch wenig gedanken gemacht.


Folie ist 1,5 mm PVC Folie die Faltenfrei eingeschweißt wurde, Farbe Olivgrün ,

der Boden ist noch von der alten Anlage die vorher drin war.

Sascha


----------



## squidy (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Hi Sascha

ist schön geworden dein "Miniteich", darf ich fragen was mit dem ehemaligen 15000l Teich geworden ist?

undicht? zu gross wird er ja wohl kaum gewesen sein


----------



## sascha73 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Die Vorgängeranlage wurde die letzten Sommer als Spassbad für meine Tochte und ihre

ganzen Freunde aus dem Dorf genutzt , da wir eine echte Wasserratte habe bekommt sie 

nächstes Jahr ein richtiges Schwimmbecken, somit konnten wir die Anlage wenn auch stark verändert

wieder ihrem alten Zweck zuführen .......


Die Anlage soll aber eigentlich mehr ein optischer Punkt im Garten sein ... damit man beim grillen oder Erdbeerkuchen essen was zum schauen hat.

Die Indooranlage bleibt meine NR. 1


----------



## Mauso (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

was ist das für Teichfolie ???

Und Respeckt zu deiner Indooranlage der Hammer.

Sorry habe gerade gesehen das ich überlesen habe was es für Folie ist


----------



## orange1704 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

hi ich habe mal eine frage!
aus Beitrag 2 die Steine die im Wasser sind wie hast du das gemacht? könntes du eine Kleine zeichnung machen? wie das mit der Folie und so da läuft.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## rainthanner (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Hallo Sascha, 

sehr gelungen. Sieht sehr gut aus. 
Für den Erstbesatz hätte ich einen High Quality Shiro Utsuri abzugeben. Allerdings nicht ganz billig. ;-) 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## sascha73 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

@ Thannerbaby

der Schorn fällt tot um wenn nächste Woche sein Shiro bei mir schwimmt,

danke für das lob .



@ Orange

eigentlich sieht man das super auf den beiden baubildern, ich habe in den alten teich rundherum eine Stufe gezogen , die Rundung aus hangfloorsteinen, die geraden aus einfachen Betonblöcken, die se Stufe muß genau aus niviliert werden , bei mir ist sie 6-8cm 
unter den perfekten Wasserstand.

Dann kommt der Folienleger haut die Folie rein du mußt sie wo die Steine hinkommen
viel länger lassen um safe zu sein ................ Steine dann auf die Stufe setzten und die Folie 
dann hinter den Steinen hochklappen,  von Hinten anfüllen , verdichten und dann wasser marsch..... einige tage alles setzten lassen  und dann die Folie hinter den Steinen passend 
abschneiden .... muß man aber alles  in Ruhe machen und  gut grübeln ... den was weg ist ist weg nicht das  dann eine stelle im system hinter den steinen zu niederig ist
nur so bekommt man diesen optischen effekt hin.


Gruß sascha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Sieht klasse aus Sascha, aber das ist ja bei dir nix neues


----------



## orange1704 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Hallo Sasha 
Also aus den Beitrag 1  Foto 1 die Steine die in Rund Liegen werden Nacher weg genommen.
Oder ich lieg ich Falsch???

Besten dank


----------



## sascha73 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

@ Orange

In beitrag eins ist ein bild wo die Folie frisch verlegt ist ...... darauf kommen dann die Steine 

und die Folie wird hinter den steinen  hochgeklappt und erde angefüllt , somit kann man 

den Teich höher befüllen wie die eigentliche kante im teich ist , ich mach doch ne Skizze  und melde mich 

in wenigen minuten nochmal .....


Bilder vom teich habe ich auch neue da wir bis auf den Filter fertig geworden sind.



Bis gleich SASCHA


----------



## sascha73 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Hier die Skizze wie man das löst das die Steine so schön im Wasser sind.

Die Stufe muß umlaufend genau passend gleichmäßig hoch sein.


----------



## sascha73 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Hier mal die abschließenden Bilder .......


----------



## sascha73 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*



ossi1 schrieb:


> setzte och kakteen in dein teich rin?




sorry ich kann nicht verstehen was du mir damit sagen willst 

irgendwie ergeben deine Worte keinen Sinn.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Ich habe den und den Beitrag nach deinem Post gelöscht Sascha, also nicht wundern.


----------



## orange1704 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Sasha besten dank
Jetzt hab sogar ich das gerafft.
p.s.Wirklich schöner Teich


----------



## sascha73 (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Hier mal ein Update wie es diesen Sommer aussah, ich konnte eine stattliche Stückzahl Tosai ergattern die den Sommer über im Minipond zeigen durften was sie so drauf haben ansonsten ist schon nach einem Jahr alles schön angewachsen, die Terrase wurde neu gemacht und erweitert, der Pond fast knapp 10000ltr und wird über einen Genesis 500L gereinigt.  Die kleine Anlage macht uns allen viel Spass. Gruß Sascha


----------



## frido (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Super schöne, kleine Anlage! Deine Randgestaltung ist absolut hammermäßig und verleiht der Anlage eigentlich vom ersten Tag an ein natürliches Aussehen-da muß ich leider ein, zwei Jahre warten bis meine Ufermatte etwas eingewachsen ist... 

Zusammen mit rainthanners Anlage habt ihr meiner Meinung optisch so ziemlich die zwei schönsten Koiteiche hier im Forum-Respekt!!!


----------



## sascha73 (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: 8000ltr Miniteich  sascha73*

Optik ist immer Geschmackssache deshalb seh ich das nicht so verbissen, ich habe ja noch ne 

recht große IH im Wintergarten die ehr "kahl" ist von daher wollte ich außen optisch was in eine 

ganz andere Richtung, die Steine so zu setzen ist keine leichte Sache aber irgendwie haben 

wir die so gepuzzelt das es am Ende der ganzen Familie gefallen hat, hier noch Bilder von meiner

IH.  Gruß Sascha


----------

